# Best portable amp for JH13'S



## FortisFlyer75

Thought i'd start a new thread instead of derailing the JH13 appreciation thread.
 Take it this Q is best in the amp section rather than earphone dept anyhow?

 Would like to know from anyone who has experience of their JH13's with a portable amp and what they think of it with that amp?

 Seen the Pico slim, ALO RX and RSA amps are meant to be good contenders as amps by themselves but not sure how they would perform with the 13's?
 Not sure of any other amps out there that sound stella with the 13's?

 Any direction on that would be appreciated


----------



## LeeMark

I would add the TTVJ slim, having heard the ones mentioned except the ALORx, fell in love with the TTVJ slim at the March 6 Boston meet, take a look at the thread for some details.


----------



## ZARIM

I heard good things about JH 13Pro+Mustang P51 when pair with ipod classic and Pico, Arrow, D4, TTVJ Slim.


----------



## Sceptre

Both my D10 and Voyager lift the JH13 from unamped configs.

 Have been very impressed with iPhone 3GS hp out though without an amp!

 I have ordered the Pico Slim as I'm very keen to enjoy the perfect channel balance and hiss less operation (Neither D10 or Voyager hiss, but Lisa III does with JH13s).

 Some are buying three or four of the contenders to see which is best. I'm pluming for just the one.

 Happy listening.

 Sceptre


----------



## LintHart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have ordered the Pico Slim as I'm very keen to enjoy the perfect channel balance and hiss less operation_

 

I'll second that motion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for my JH16's


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would add the TTVJ slim, having heard the ones mentioned except the ALORx, fell in love with the TTVJ slim at the March 6 Boston meet, take a look at the thread for some details._

 

Took a quick look, looks nice and compact "slim"! hard to believe one can get a good sound out of an amp that small
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZARIM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard good things about JH 13Pro+Mustang P51 when pair with ipod classic and Pico, Arrow, D4, TTVJ Slim._

 

Almost went for the P51 last year, but upgraded my then Sony A818 to the Sony X which blew that out of the water! Have not heard of the Arrow, who does that one? Had heard elsewhere the P51 does have a good synergy with the 13's so will be a contender for me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both my D10 and Voyager lift the JH13 from unamped configs.

 Have been very impressed with iPhone 3GS hp out though without an amp!

 I have ordered the Pico Slim as I'm very keen to enjoy the perfect channel balance and hiss less operation (Neither D10 or Voyager hiss, but Lisa III does with JH13s).

 Some are buying three or four of the contenders to see which is best. I'm pluming for just the one.

 Happy listening.

 Sceptre_

 

Ah, that is something i will be looking at is an amp that does not hiss to bad with the Jh13 or 16's if possible, though after seeing how slim and compact the TTVJ and Pico respective slim models are so slim it is starting to make even some of the other porta amp like the Voyager look a bit cumbersome by comparison.

 Just an observation, priority would still be SQ over anything else, but would be icing on the cake if it happens to be a slim version, i do get the impression this is the way porta amps will all go in time maybe diet wise?

 Think most of us iare in the same vote there, wish i had the $$$ buy 3 or 4 of the top dogs to find the right one, and then discard the rest!
 hence why i am asking all these stupid Q's!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LintHart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll second that motion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for my JH16's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What made plump on the 16's ? 

 Just wandering if the difference between the 13 and 16 sig would make some amps suit one more than the other or if it doesn't matter to much with these good amp's and will not be an issue and will be just as good with both?

 -------------------------------------------------

 Cheers guys for the input, i guess with my Sony X which will be the source (almost over looked that end!) has a really good built in amp already for a dap (far better than my Touch 2G, another story though) it will have to be a good amp for sure, but maybe one that does not have bad hiss if there are any out there, i can put up with a certain amount as long as it is not what would feel like hairdryer levels during quite passages!

 Just wandering how much these amps stay true to the source signal passing through to the earphones even with a lod from source to amp, or do they all add their own Sig along the way as i am wandering what any of these would be like with the X as source and 13's on the receiving end. 
 I will eventually be using a lod which ALO have just released for the Sony models for when i do get a porta amp.

 Also is it best to get an amp with a dac as i see the option to add it for an extra $100 with the TTVJ Slim? 

 Too many choices in this world by the looks of things


----------



## OPTiK

Quote:


 Blutarsky thought the ES3X had a little better synergy with the Pico Slim because the mids and treble are smoother and not too forward while the bass is very strong (paraphrasing). Sherwood seemed to feel the Protector had a little better synergy with the JH13Pro because it filled in the mids and didn't bump the bass too much like the Pico Slim. I agreed with both of them, and it's interesting that they didn't read my post above where those were the same things I noticed when I compared them. 
 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6497459-post537.html

 Looks like it depends on what your looking for.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *OPTiK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6497459-post537.html

 Looks like it depends on what your looking for._

 

Interesting... looking for the same sort of sound my K702's reproduce which sounds a bit dry, analytical, with the bass not overcooked or to warm but can still define a deep bass when required if the recording has it there, but also has a good balance and a natural midrange with the top end not to harsh with a smooth but crystalline sound, so the more natural sounding to me it can be at also reproducing instruments as they should sound with a realistic tonal quality is basically the sort of sound i am looking for.

 Any amps sound like that and i will be there ; )

 I see the protector is balanced, so would rule it out for me as i think i am after one that can be a bit more compact for on the move now, so Pico Slim will be in the frame as a contender still - possibly.


----------



## ChicagoNB

Shadow works for me. Crisp clean detailed and very very portable. The Tomahawk sounded a little more warm but not as detailed. The Shadow it is for me.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChicagoNB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shadow works for me. Crisp clean detailed and very very portable. The Tomahawk sounded a little more warm but not as detailed. The Shadow it is for me._

 

Hi once again ChicagoNB, Yes the shadow is one on my shortlist at the moment amongst the Pico Slim, TTVJ & ALO RX.

 Hope your 13's are still keeping you hooked, i am getting closer to getting my impressions done, but am waiting for my UK dealer to get those 16 demos in to listen to before i make a decision on which one to go with.

 How long do you get with your Shadow on a full charge, i think it is a usb connection also? Not sure if you have tried, but would they by any chance be good enough to drive a pair of cans like the AKG702's okay if need be? Not essential, but would be a bonus really.

 Will bear that in mind "Crisp & clean detailed" as you have it with the JH13's. Thanks


----------



## GuyDebord

Between my two current portables, the iqube and the ALO Rx, I prefer the synergy with the Rx, it offers a bit more musical rendering without being warm. Sometimes the iqube can be to clean... Im also in the list for the pico slim, im really curious....


----------



## ChicagoNB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi once again ChicagoNB, Yes the shadow is one on my shortlist at the moment amongst the Pico Slim, TTVJ & ALO RX.

 Hope your 13's are still keeping you hooked, i am getting closer to getting my impressions done, but am waiting for my UK dealer to get those 16 demos in to listen to before i make a decision on which one to go with.

 How long do you get with your Shadow on a full charge, i think it is a usb connection also? Not sure if you have tried, but would they by any chance be good enough to drive a pair of cans like the AKG702's okay if need be? Not essential, but would be a bonus really.

 Will bear that in mind "Crisp & clean detailed" as you have it with the JH13's. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I imagine they would drive them with no problem. I've gone as long as 3 weeks about 2 hours a day on the commute (there and home) and have never run out of gas. I charge my ipod more than I charge my Shadow. It does have a pretty good battery range.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GuyDebord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Between my two current portables, the iqube and the ALO Rx, I prefer the synergy with the Rx, it offers a bit more musical rendering without being warm. Sometimes the iqube can be to clean... Im also in the list for the pico slim, im really curious...._

 

Encouraging considering the excellent reputation the iqube has.

 What you say about the Rx being not warm is what i am looking for in respect to my source and ironically my Sony X surprisingly is slightly on the warm side so would not want to accentuate that with an amp that was to warm either, as currently it sounds great with my AKG702's through my British Naim headphone amp and is not to warm due to the 702's more natural balanced sig.

 I am leaning towards the Rx or the TTVJ slim as the Pico slim has just come out and the que is a mile long for that at the moment!

 Have just read on a site called Headfonia there is a hi gain switch under the cover which even drives the HD800's! But is meant to be enough without it on to drive full cans okay anyway like my 702's for example.

 Oh boy! - i can't wait for my JH's with a twag and which ever portable amp it may be! 

 cheers on your thought's of the Rx, much appreciated


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChicagoNB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I imagine they would drive them with no problem. I've gone as long as 3 weeks about 2 hours a day on the commute (there and home) and have never run out of gas. I charge my ipod more than I charge my Shadow. It does have a pretty good battery range._

 

Wow, sure that is not a Toyota Prius under the hood of that Shadow with that battery stamina! 

 That is the thing that is a turn of with the TTVJ slim would be 15 hours of juice at full charge with that, which makes me think how much would it then be with my 702's if i decided to listen to them with it.

 Turn's out, just checked the RSA site and is 72 hours with iem's on a full charge with the Shadow which really does put it in contention against the TTVJ and Rx in that respect.

 Going to be a hard choice, will most probably come down to which one comes along first on the for sale thread and take a punt! lol!


----------



## jelt2359

The iQube just has a very special flavour- very clean and neutral. If you like your music more 'fun', it's not for you. But for what it does, the iQube is unparalleled.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jelt2359* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The iQube just has a very special flavour- very clean and neutral. If you like your music more 'fun', it's not for you. But for what it does, the iQube is unparalleled._

 

To be honest i like both flavours if done well enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think though with the new benchmark in size parameters they are now getting these amps it will have to be the more stream lined designs like the Rx, TTVJ slim, Pico slim or Shadow type amps for me as i will want a easy and true in the sense "portable" amp, but without the sacrifice on that SQ at the same time.

 amazing what a few mm can make though, as i keep telling my wife, or is that what she keeps telling me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that is another story!


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Encouraging considering the excellent reputation the iqube has.

 What you say about the Rx being not warm is what i am looking for in respect to my source and ironically my Sony X surprisingly is slightly on the warm side so would not want to accentuate that with an amp that was to warm either, as currently it sounds great with my AKG702's through my British Naim headphone amp and is not to warm due to the 702's more natural balanced sig.

 I am leaning towards the Rx or the TTVJ slim as the Pico slim has just come out and the que is a mile long for that at the moment!

 Have just read on a site called Headfonia there is a hi gain switch under the cover which even drives the HD800's! But is meant to be enough without it on to drive full cans okay anyway like my 702's for example.

 Oh boy! - i can't wait for my JH's with a twag and which ever portable amp it may be! 

 cheers on your thought's of the Rx, much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

AKG 702s are not going to be optimally powered off a portable try as you may. You'll get sound and it won't suck but it won't get near the potential. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, sure that is not a Toyota Prius under the hood of that Shadow with that battery stamina! 

 That is the thing that is a turn of with the TTVJ slim would be 15 hours of juice at full charge with that, which makes me think how much would it then be with my 702's if i decided to listen to them with it.

 Turn's out, just checked the RSA site and is 72 hours with iem's on a full charge with the Shadow which really does put it in contention against the TTVJ and Rx in that respect.

 Going to be a hard choice, will most probably come down to which one comes along first on the for sale thread and take a punt! lol!_

 

There is NO free lunch to oversimplify things a bit SQ/Available Power/Battery Time Between Charge are all interrelated. Assuming the same size battery to get longer battery available power may be sacrificed which leads to lower SQ. Your Prius example is a good one great mileage but how much available power is there compared to a Tesla? Battery life in these sized cases is going to be on the 15/20 hour range if SQ is optimized.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AKG 702s are not going to be optimally powered off a portable try as you may. You'll get sound and it won't suck but it won't get near the potential. 



 There is NO free lunch to oversimplify things a bit SQ/Available Power/Battery Time Between Charge are all interrelated. Assuming the same size battery to get longer battery available power may be sacrificed which leads to lower SQ. Your Prius example is a good one great mileage but how much available power is there compared to a Tesla? Battery life in these sized cases is going to be on the 15/20 hour range if SQ is optimized._

 

Thanks for confirming that JP, well then it has to be SQ performance over stamina as after all 15-20 is still enough to cover a trip somewhere easily.

 Cannot wait to get a Tesla then! in that case


----------



## kiwirugby

I have both the Shadow and the P51. Really tough choice between the two, but after a 5-hour flight on Sunday with the Shadow, I think I'd have to give the nod to it just for the quality of the bass. But, who knows when I go back to the P51??? You can't go wrong with either.

 Pico Slim coming sometime soon, I hope. Then, I will have more to try to figure out!


----------



## grawk

For me, the most important concern with a portable amp for JH13s was volume control. On most analog volume controls, the lower 1/3 of the control is the worst sounding, and worst matched portion. So you need to either operate at REALLY low gain, or have an attenuator designed for that range. The Pico Slim and TTVJ slim both do a great job with this end of the spectrum.


----------



## warp08

I think the digital volume control on the Shadow works well.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have both the Shadow and the P51. Really tough choice between the two, but after a 5-hour flight on Sunday with the Shadow, I think I'd have to give the nod to it just for the quality of the bass. But, who knows when I go back to the P51??? You can't go wrong with either.

 Pico Slim coming sometime soon, I hope. Then, I will have more to try to figure out!_

 

Even harder to try and figure out when i cannot get to demo any of them and get one punt at getting one as after getting the JH13 or 16 with a twag and a lod to compliment it will need to be a keeper from the start which ever amp i get as the recovery time will be very long financially after this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do like what i hear about the P51 & shadow on here, but i think at the moment it will come down to possibly the Rx, TTVJ slim and Pico slim. 

 I still invisage when i do recover from my financial fall out from this latest jaunt when i am in a position to think about adding a second or perhaps even third porta amp as no doubt i will get the bug i think a RSA would have to be tried for sure.


----------



## YtseJamer

I have tried a lot of portable amps (D10, Pico, Mustang, Shadow, Protector & ALO Rx) with my JH13s recently and the one that I prefer is the RSA Protector.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have tried a lot of portable amps (D10, Pico, Mustang, Shadow, Protector & ALO Rx) with my JH13s recently and the one that I prefer is the RSA Protector._

 

The Protector is the balanced version with two amps isn't it?
 Must sound pretty good like that, but would not exactly make it truely portable though like that i would of thought?

 How did you find the Shadow and Rx with the 13's?


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Protector is the balanced version with two amps isn't it?
 Must sound pretty good like that, but would not exactly make it truely portable though like that i would of thought?

 How did you find the Shadow and Rx with the 13's?_

 

Yes it's a balanced amp but you can also use it in single ended mode.

 The Protector is not that big and _IMO_ more portable than the ALO Rx.

 Shadow vs Rx, I slightly prefered the Shadow because the Rx was a little bit too sterile for my tastes.


----------



## grawk

more portable than the Rx? In what way? The Rx is a great size, imho. Thin, flat shape that works well in conjunction with an ipod touch or iphone.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it's a balanced amp but you can also use it in single ended mode.

 The Protector is not that big and IMO more portable than the ALO Rx.

 Shadow vs Rx, I slightly prefered the Shadow because the Rx was a little bit too sterile for my tastes._

 


 Could you elaborate on "sterile" on the Rx please?
 Was it unable to reflect instruments with a true sense of realism, or did you just not find it dynamic and lively in it's presentation for your liking?


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even harder to try and figure out when i cannot get to demo any of them and get one punt at getting one as after getting the JH13 or 16 with a twag and a lod to compliment it will need to be a keeper from the start which ever amp i get as the recovery time will be very long financially after this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do like what i hear about the P51 & shadow on here, but i think at the moment it will come down to possibly the Rx, TTVJ slim and Pico slim. 

 I still invisage when i do recover from my financial fall out from this latest jaunt when i am in a position to think about adding a second or perhaps even third porta amp as no doubt i will get the bug i think a RSA would have to be tried for sure._

 

If you weren't so bloody far away, I'd be happy to send you the Shadow or P51 (not both at the same time, though)!!!

 However, it looks like you've done your research and those amps you list I am sure will do you brilliantly. I know it's hard when pennies are hard to come by some times, but whatever you decide on for an amp, the IEMs and Craig's superb cables will suffice - more than suffice - as your wallet fattens!

 Please let us know how things progress.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you weren't so bloody far away, I'd be happy to send you the Shadow or P51 (not both at the same time, though)!!!

 However, it looks like you've done your research and those amps you list I am sure will do you brilliantly. I know it's hard when pennies are hard to come by some times, but whatever you decide on for an amp, the IEMs and Craig's superb cables will suffice - more than suffice - as your wallet fattens!

 Please let us know how things progress._

 

Lol, Thanks for the thought and offer anyway, maybe i will move closer to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would have to be the shadow out of the two if i did go with one as it has the digital volume control that suits the JH13's by what i have read.

 Yes, i have plenty of pennies at the moment until it goes down on the 13 or 16's with the twag cable and a descent lod for which ever amp i might go for.

 I am sure i will be happy with either of the shortlisted amps, but i suppose in our strive for perfection it is trying to go with one that will be pleasure to the ears for many a year to come potentially and also have a synergy with everything else in the setup and obviously without listening to one this is where this forum becomes precious with smashing guys like yourself sharing the experience and paints a great picture of a product (wether good or bad) with so many people who have used them, thus allowing me to make a very good educated decision at any rate.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, Thanks for the thought and offer anyway, maybe i will move closer to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yo Fortis!

 I'm guessing I'm about 50 miles away from you. Happy to meet up for a few hours to let you see the difference some of my portable amps make. I was the first in the UK to get the JH13Pro (sn 1409) and took the plunge on them without any regrets. I have number 111 Pico Slim arriving soon, so you might be one of the first in UK to hear that too! Glad to let you demo the gear at a mini meet.

 I'm looking forward to hearing the iMod, ALO PV-Cap to Pico Slim to JH13. I have a bunch of LODS and stuff to experiment with too.

 PM me for location or phone number.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo Fortis!

 I'm guessing I'm about 50 miles away from you. Happy to meet up for a few hours to let you see the difference some of my portable amps make. I was the first in the UK to get the JH13Pro (sn 1409) and took the plunge on them without any regrets. I have number 111 Pico Slim arriving soon, so you might be one of the first in UK to hear that too! Glad to let you demo the gear at a mini meet.

 I'm looking forward to hearing the iMod, ALO PV-Cap to Pico Slim to JH13. I have a bunch of LODS and stuff to experiment with too.

 PM me for location or phone number.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

Now there's an offer! A mini-meet in a real pub with jars of real ale....wish I could join you both...!!! Let us know the outcome if you get together......the beer I mean!


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo Fortis!

 I'm guessing I'm about 50 miles away from you. Happy to meet up for a few hours to let you see the difference some of my portable amps make. I was the first in the UK to get the JH13Pro (sn 1409) and took the plunge on them without any regrets. I have number 111 Pico Slim arriving soon, so you might be one of the first in UK to hear that too! Glad to let you demo the gear at a mini meet.

 I'm looking forward to hearing the iMod, ALO PV-Cap to Pico Slim to JH13. I have a bunch of LODS and stuff to experiment with too.

 PM me for location or phone number.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

you have got mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 sent a pm.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now there's an offer! A mini-meet in a real pub with jars of real ale....wish I could join you both...!!! Let us know the outcome if you get together......the beer I mean!_

 

My local was a 17th century thatched pub, but it burnt down on Wednesday afternoon 

 We'll find somewhere else.
 Will reply to Fortis PM later today.

 Sceptre


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My local was a 17th century thatched pub, but it burnt down on Wednesday afternoon _

 

What did you do????????


----------



## Sceptre

Listened on my JH13's at home with a beer!


----------



## AVU

had the shadow, but ultimately decided on the iBasso D4 with the highflight upgraded opamps. Incredible DAC, which I use a lot of the time, and sound is spectacular with a true 9.6v battery.


----------



## momomo6789

protector > alo rx for sure


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_protector > alo rx for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

because i own the protector and have not heard the Rx, im happy you say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now we just need the Pico Slim to come out, its the only one i think may be able to compete. its digital volume is supposed to be pretty sweet.


----------



## nc8000

The Protector is seriously good with the JH13+TWag balanced cable, MUCH better than D10 and my Protector is nowhere burned in yet while my D10 has +500 hours on it


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Protector is seriously good with the JH13+TWag balanced cable, MUCH better than D10 and my Protector is nowhere burned in yet while my D10 has +500 hours on it_

 

do you like them with the protector more than your ety er4's with the rudi balanced?


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do you like them with the protector more than your ety er4's with the rudi balanced?_

 

The answer to that one will have to be yes. While I do love the ER4 it is not up to the level of the JH13 even in my monster version. The ER4 however are getting less and less head time but each time when I do plug them in I rediscover the love and marvel at how good they are. I have been toying with selling them since they get so little use but I don't think I ever will.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The answer to that one will have to be yes. While I do love the ER4 it is not up to the level of the JH13 even in my monster version. The ER4 however are getting less and less head time but each time when I do plug them in I rediscover the love and marvel at how good they are. I have been toying with selling them since they get so little use but I don't think I ever will._

 

yeah, its hard to ever let that first love go. but i can certainly understand that from the techincal aspects the jh-13's surpass the er4's. Though that is a pretty sick setup. You should get an adaptor and try the jh-13's out of the Rudi


----------



## nc8000

I have tried to let my Jungson cd player feed the Protector and the Protector+JH13 is certainly able to compete with the RPX-100+Ed8. Two different flavours with somewaht different strengths and the RPX-100+Ed8 would win out in the end but the difference is really very small given the 6X price difference in the amps. I'm not likely to get an adaptor to run the JH13 from the RPX-100 as for home use I prefer ordinary cans as they are a lot easiere to operate when people want to get in contact with me, just lift a cup instead of having to unscrew an earpiece.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nc8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have tried to let my Jungson cd player feed the Protector and the Protector+JH13 is certainly able to compete with the RPX-100+Ed8. Two different flavours with somewaht different strengths and the RPX-100+Ed8 would win out in the end but the difference is really very small given the 6X price difference in the amps. I'm not likely to get an adaptor to run the JH13 from the RPX-100 as for home use I prefer ordinary cans as they are a lot easiere to operate when people want to get in contact with me, just lift a cup instead of having to unscrew an earpiece._

 

That is true, and is the only reason why i would buy a fullsize can, but ive yet to find one that i like even close to as much as my JH-13's, not even the HE-5 or the hd800's, so i guess im between a rock and a hard spot lol ill jsut stick with the 13's for now


----------



## timmyGCSE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo Fortis!

 I'm guessing I'm about 50 miles away from you. Happy to meet up for a few hours to let you see the difference some of my portable amps make. I was the first in the UK to get the JH13Pro (sn 1409) and took the plunge on them without any regrets. I have number 111 Pico Slim arriving soon, so you might be one of the first in UK to hear that too! Glad to let you demo the gear at a mini meet.

 I'm looking forward to hearing the iMod, ALO PV-Cap to Pico Slim to JH13. I have a bunch of LODS and stuff to experiment with too.

 PM me for location or phone number.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

dammnit, if I still lived in Stortford I would have tagged along and brought my mini3.
 Oh and Fortis, you _must_ build a Starving Student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I get around to it I will make you a PCB then its about £20 in components, tenner for the tubes and a fiver for the PSU. I've got some tube sockets you can have too


----------



## nc8000

I will be in UK (Guildford area) first 2 weeks of June with my 2 travel rigs and could meet up with people then if anybody wants to try something


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_protector > alo rx for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I absolutely disagree with this assesment while the RSA is very good the Rx is the best portable I have heard with the jh13s


----------



## nc8000

And just to clarify that statement I assume that you have heard the Protector driving the JH13 balanced (I have not heard the RX) ?


----------



## jp11801

yes I've heard the rsa with the twag balanced cable, Rx with the stock cable, pico, pico slim, ttvj amp...


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I absolutely disagree with this assesment while the RSA is very good the Rx is the best portable I have heard with the jh13s_

 

I completely disagree. I had the Rx for like 2 months and the Protector(when used on balance mode with the JH 13) is in another league..l might even like it better than my Lisa III...


----------



## jp11801

okey dokey


----------



## SoupRKnowva

the best part about opinions...is that everyone gets to have their own


----------



## grawk

some people like loud, some people like sound


----------



## Oomingmak

How is the pico slim?


----------



## momomo6789

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I absolutely disagree with this assesment while the RSA is very good the Rx is the best portable I have heard with the jh13s_

 

ive heard 2 rx's both have had hiss with jh13s


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ive heard 2 rx's both have had hiss with jh13s_

 

i was gonna bring that up, but since i havent actually heard one, i decided to keep my mouth shut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the one im waiting to compare with my protector is the Pico Slim, that is supposed to be the best amp with the JH-13's, its gonna be a great competition i think, and awesome to test, so much great sounding music!


----------



## nc8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some people like loud, some people like sound_

 

Not sure I understand that comment, could you elaborate ?


----------



## jp11801

there is hiss with EVERY portable amp I have tried at volumes that exceed normal listening volumes. At normal listening volumes, I tend to listen in the 85db range, there is no hiss with either the Rx or RSA amps or the pico series for that matter. If I crank it up to volumes that would cause damage to my hearing and do not play music yes with just about every amp I have ever tried there is audible hiss. 


 In regards to the sound vs loud while I did not say it I'll elaborate. I do not place value on quantity of volume I do place value on instrument tone, overall tonal balance, dynamics, timbre leading edge of notes and sound stage for example and in those areas I find the Rx to excel.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I completely disagree. I had the Rx for like 2 months and the Protector(when used on balance mode with the JH 13) is in another league.._

 

x2


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me, the most important concern with a portable amp for JH13s was volume control. On most analog volume controls, the lower 1/3 of the control is the worst sounding, and worst matched portion. So you need to either operate at REALLY low gain, or have an attenuator designed for that range. The Pico Slim and TTVJ slim both do a great job with this end of the spectrum._

 

This.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oomingmak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the pico slim?_

 

It is excellent.

 I've heard the JH13 out of the RSA Protector (balanced Twag), TTVJ Slim, and Pico Slim. It was a very close call between the Pico and TTVJ, but I ended up selling the TTVJ. Regardless, I could easily have lived happily ever after with that amp; it's great. I just like the form factor and execution of the Pico a bit better. The sound sig of the Pico, to my tin ears, has more slam and bite; whereas, the TTVJ has a bit more lush sound to it and more bass quantity, but slightly less bass detail. The Pico has the best volume control I have used.

 The Protector balanced just didn't do it for me. Different strokes and all that. The presentation seemed a bit out whack to me, just not as cohesive as the above-mentioned, especially in the lower registers--it felt like the frequency response of the phones changed (not in a good way). But there are plenty of glowing reviews out there, so this is just another data point. I would like to hear the JH13 out of a different RSA portable amp, and will check one out at CanJam for comparison. I don't doubt that one of Ray's other offerings would also be satisfying. The differences described above are basically just a matter of degree to me.

 Simply put, the offerings from TTVJ, Headamp, and RSA are solid and it will be difficult to make a "mistake" with any of them. I also wonder how the HeadRoom amps perform. I'll likely stumble into the HR area at CJ to check 'em out.


----------



## perrew

Jpnum, can you comment on jh13 vs. Jh16 the price seems to be the same so is there anything to consider when choosing between the two?


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *perrew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jpnum, can you comment on jh13 vs. Jh16 the price seems to be the same so is there anything to consider when choosing between the two?_

 

tough for me to comment as I have not actually heard the JH16s. In talking with Jerry at RMAF and after they will be sonically similar to the 13s with a rise in the bass of a few db but similar mids and highs. They also have capacity in the bass region and can produce a great er dynamic swing in the bass according to Jerry. In a portable I'd for certain go JH13 in a home amp capable of greater power delivery I might go 16 but the rise in the bottom end would make me maybe want to try before I buy.

 The 13s are one of the best if not the best HP I have owned and or tried.


----------



## Oomingmak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This.



 It is excellent.

 I've heard the JH13 out of the RSA Protector (balanced Twag), TTVJ Slim, and Pico Slim. It was a very close call between the Pico and TTVJ, but I ended up selling the TTVJ. Regardless, I could easily have lived happily ever after with that amp; it's great. I just like the form factor and execution of the Pico a bit better. The sound sig of the Pico, to my tin ears, has more slam and bite; whereas, the TTVJ has a bit more lush sound to it and more bass quantity, but slightly less bass detail. The Pico has the best volume control I have used.
_

 

Interesting because I heard elsewhere that the Pico Slim had a warm sound whereas the TTVJ was more analytical.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oomingmak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting because I heard elsewhere that the Pico Slim had a warm sound whereas the TTVJ was more analytical._

 

Whoever posted that was wrong.


----------



## Eggroll

I'm about to order a pair of JH16's next week and was leaning towards the Arrow 12HE for the amp. Will that be a good combo?


----------



## lonereaction

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eggroll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to order a pair of JH16's next week and was leaning towards the Arrow 12HE for the amp. Will that be a good combo?_

 

Wow, that (Arrow) is a really slim amp. Makes my iqube look like a fatass. =/


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *timmyGCSE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Oh and Fortis, you must build a Starving Student 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when I get around to it I will make you a PCB then its about £20 in components, tenner for the tubes and a fiver for the PSU. I've got some tube sockets you can have too_

 

Sorry Timmy, somehow missed this post you done, just seen it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Have sent you a pm in response as i aslo wanted to ask you a Q anyway relating to the JH13 with the Sony X


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eggroll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to order a pair of JH16's next week and was leaning towards the Arrow 12HE for the amp. Will that be a good combo?_

 

Would be interesting to know how this stacks up to the other amps but i think given it is slightly cheaper to the other amps like the ALO RX, TTVJ & Pico slims i wonder if it might be one of those for the sake of an extra $100 stretch to those other three models after investing so much in the 16's.

 Would be interesting to hear from anyone who has got the 12HE with 13 or 16's....

 See also the 12HE with the seperate usb dac is a package price of $349.


----------



## LeeMark

I just bought the 12HE and will report back on how it sounds with the JH13. I know a few others have this combo and it would interesting to hear from them too.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought the 12HE and will report back on how it sounds with the JH13. I know a few others have this combo and it would interesting to hear from them too._

 

Await with interest to see what you think on the 12HE and also in comparison to the TTVJ slim i see you have there on your inventory list


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would be interesting to hear from anyone who has got the 12HE with 13 or 16's....
_

 

I had the 12HE for a short period of time, it is one of the best potable amp I heard. But when I received my Protector and feeding my JH13 in balanced mode, there is no comparison. The Protector offer much better soundstage, it simply put you in the front row, the bass is more controlled (HE12 is not boomy). The 12HE is slightly darker compare to Protector and it is much more fun with Protector, one negative on the Protector it is very revealing, I can tell the difference between my nano and imod (both have apple lossless).


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the 12HE for a short period of time, it is one of the best potable amp I heard. But when I received my Protector and feeding my JH13 in balanced mode, there is no comparison. The Protector offer much better soundstage, it simply put you in the front row, the bass is more controlled (HE12 is not boomy). The 12HE is slightly darker compare to Protector and it is much more fun with Protector, one negative on the Protector it is very revealing, I can tell the difference between my nano and imod (both have apple lossless)._

 

Have you by any chance heard it against the TTVJ slim, ALO RX or even the Pico slim by any chance?

 This will be my first porta amp and the protector sounds an interesting proposition but i think i just want a truely porta amp that fits nicely with my Sony X to start with and if i do get the porta amp bug then maybe having two little boxes instead of one with a balanced cable might be worthy consideration at a later date perhaps.

 Would you say the 12HE sounds dark anyway even without comparing it to the Protector?

 Just wandering what sort of overall sq sig the 12HE has and if it is a balanced sounding amp or a warm or clinical Sig at all if there is any colouration there in sound if any?

 With a normal Nano Vs an Imod, would you not be able to hear the difference between the two without an amp let alone a Protector in the equation then?

 Just curious as i thought the Imod had all that superior upgrading done to the inside hardware to make them sound better.


----------



## jc9394

I did not have a chance to heard the TTVJ slim or the ALO RX, but I have a short experience with the Pico Slim. It is not fair to give judgment between Pico Slim and 12HE as I only have about 20 minutes on it, I do like what I heard from the Pico Slim. I'm on the preorder list of Pico Slim and I should receive early next week according to the latest update from Justin. 

 Sound quality between Nano and iMod is very subtle with 12HE while with the Protector balanced mode, I can clearly heard the difference. I think the 12HE is slightly warmer than Protector and I personally like more clinical/analytical sound. I would keep the 12HE if I don't need to fund my balanced Protector cable for my HD800.

 Don't get me wrong, I do believe 12HE is the best single end portable amp I heard (except the regular Pico). You will not be disappointed if you don't have a balanced Protector to compare with.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did not have a chance to heard the TTVJ slim or the ALO RX, but I have a short experience with the Pico Slim. It is not fair to give judgment between Pico Slim and 12HE as I only have about 20 minutes on it, I do like what I heard from the Pico Slim. I'm on the preorder list of Pico Slim and I should receive early next week according to the latest update from Justin. 

 Sound quality between Nano and iMod is very subtle with 12HE while with the Protector balanced mode, I can clearly heard the difference. I think the 12HE is slightly warmer than Protector and I personally like more clinical/analytical sound. I would keep the 12HE if I don't need to fund my balanced Protector cable for my HD800.

 Don't get me wrong, I do believe 12HE is the best single end portable amp I heard (except the regular Pico). You will not be disappointed if you don't have a balanced Protector to compare with._

 

That's fair enough if you have not had long with Pico Slim, i may consider the 12HE then if the SQ is not miles away from the likes of the amps i mentioned earlier as it is approx a $100 less to the other amp's.

 Ah, yes selling to fund the next big thing on the horizon, i had to do that with my SE530's an IE8's to help my JH1x pro fund even though ideally i wanted to keep one as a good back up. Got to keep my eye on the bigger picture though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers for your thought's on the 12HE JC9394


----------



## jc9394

One thing I left out is the cable I used to do comparison. I sold my TWag SE before I received my 12HE.

 Balanced - TWag
 SE - Stock cable


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I left out is the cable I used to do comparison. I sold my TWag SE before I received my 12HE.

 Balanced - TWag
 SE - Stock cable_

 

Cheers - a decent cable does make all the difference, so will bear that in mind, the sound can only be better than what you have said about the 12HE already, so not a bad thing i would of thought.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ think the 12HE is slightly warmer than Protector and I personally like more clinical/analytical sound._

 

I'm having a ton of trouble tracking down the Protector's sound signature. So, is the Protector more on the "clinical/analytical" side of the spectrum than the "tubey/rosey" side of the spectrum? 'Cause I'm more of a tube guy myself, and I'd rather get a desktop tube amp than use the Protector if it's more of the "clinical/analytical."


----------



## jc9394

I won't call it clinical/analytical with Protector, I just don't like the slight warm SQ with the 12HE. It is very hard to describe the SQ on the Protector balanced mode, the most noticeable are the presentations and separations. If I have to describe it, I will call it on the natural and analytical but not clinical.


----------



## Sceptre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FortisFlyer75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheers - a decent cable does make all the difference, so will bear that in mind, the sound can only be better than what you have said about the 12HE already, so not a bad thing i would of thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

One thing I do know is the TWAg to standard cable on the JH13 makes a huge difference. Based upon that, I would take the differences stated between the Protector and Pico Slim with a pinch of salt. We have to have some stability within our tests.

 iMod to Nano - I have 5.5G iMod and 5th Gen Nano. They are far apart when tested from LOD output! Same files, cables, amps and phones. The base units from Apple have definitely improved over the last couple of years.

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## jc9394

I do agree the TWag cable make a huge difference on the JH13.


----------



## chasinSKURT

Seriously, is the $400+ premium for a respectable amp
 and LOD worth the sound improvements? 

 I have an iPhone 3GS, and a few iPod classics and ive heard people saying the HP out sounds on par with an iPod classic/p-51 combo.

 I'm looking for a step up from my 3GS using an iPod classic, not a similar experience.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sceptre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I do know is the TWAg to standard cable on the JH13 makes a huge difference. Based upon that, I would take the differences stated between the Protector and Pico Slim with a pinch of salt. We have to have some stability within our tests.

 iMod to Nano - I have 5.5G iMod and 5th Gen Nano. They are far apart when tested from LOD output! Same files, cables, amps and phones. The base units from Apple have definitely improved over the last couple of years.

 Regards

 Sceptre_

 

It's okay Sceptre, my reply to JC was just referring to the HE12 been with a stock cable only and would only improve with a twag over stock cable and not in reference to any comparisons vs Protector or Pico Slim.

 Obviously any comparisons between component's should always have the same cables used for consistency during listening tests.

 Will be twag all the way when i get my JHpros for sure and a twag lod for consistency again but will listen to the stock JH cable to start with so the euphoria that i will experience initially will take another step up with the twag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chasinSKURT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seriously, is the $400+ premium for a respectable amp
 and LOD worth the sound improvements? 

 I have an iPhone 3GS, and a few iPod classics and ive heard people saying the HP out sounds on par with an iPod classic/p-51 combo.

 I'm looking for a step up from my 3GS using an iPod classic, not a similar experience._

 

The 3GS must be a lot better then because my Touch 2G 32gb model sounded dissapointing and flat and was a different beast through a lod albeit was through my £600 desktop Naim headamp, so cannot comment on porta amps as not owned one hence i started this thread! but i like to think it will make a difference in conjunction to my Sony X walkman (which outstripped my Touch SQ wise on hp vs hp out) even though someone who had listened to the ALO RX reckoned there was not to much improvement with the X which made me think is the X digital amp that good or the owner deaf as mutton or another anomaly at playing a hand? Not sure what cable they had now for the lod either.

 That is just my experience so far..

 Hopefully someone with a classic & amp already that has a 3GS will be able to shed light for that on you as i like to think the answer would be - yes, like to believe that $300-400 for a porta amp not including the lod will make a justifiable difference?

 Cable experience wise i know for sure upgrading my AKG K702 stock to a ALO SXC silver copper cable made a world of difference in detail, accuracy, width and dynamics for the $200 which was 70% of what i actually paid for my 702's themselves!

 So i like to think that an extra $300-500 for porta amp & lod with a $1,100 pair of customs with $300 twag and $350 dap will do something worthwhile for my ears, but will be a personal preference thing as each individual will only know how much extra joy they are hearing from an amp strapped on if the SQ % wise to $ ratio is worth it?

 Hope that is true for me! fingers crossed when the time comes


----------



## guitargeek

more comparisons between protector and pico slim pls?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i guess i can sum up how i feel about the two here. overall i found the protector to be the superior amp for the jh-13's. It has much deeper bass with more impact, not more bass though, just goes lower, which i think provides the extra impact. It has better dynamic transient response. I also think that it has a blacker background. if i had the dial at my normal listening volume with the slim, it didnt have any hiss or anything, but when i unplugged it, i noticed a change, on the protector i noticed nothing when i unplugged my headphones. Lastly i think the slim sounded just a tiny bit congested in comparison to the Protector.

 Now keep in mind i listen mainly to metal, with some rock, alternative, and pop thrown in every once in a while. I also let the slim burn in for over a hundred hours before making my final decision, wanted to make sure it wouldnt change. All listening was done with my jh-13's and through either my dac19mk3 from audio gd, or out of my ipod at work.


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i guess i can sum up how i feel about the two here. overall i found the protector to be the superior amp for the jh-13's. It has much deeper bass with more impact, not more bass though, just goes lower, which i think provides the extra impact. It has better dynamic transient response. I also think that it has a blacker background. if i had the dial at my normal listening volume with the slim, it didnt have any hiss or anything, but when i unplugged it, i noticed a change, on the protector i noticed nothing when i unplugged my headphones. Lastly i think the slim sounded just a tiny bit congested in comparison to the Protector.

 Now keep in mind i listen mainly to metal, with some rock, alternative, and pop thrown in every once in a while. I also let the slim burn in for over a hundred hours before making my final decision, wanted to make sure it wouldnt change. All listening was done with my jh-13's and through either my dac19mk3 from audio gd, or out of my ipod at work._

 

Are you using a balanced cable?


----------



## jc9394

I agree most SoupRKnowva saying except the blacker background. It is not a fair comparison for me at least, I use balanced mode on Protector and SE mode on Pico Slim.

 When I compare both in SE mode, I give the Pico slim slight edge over Protector due to the size.


----------



## LeeMark

Just got the protector, don't own the slim, but as compared to the Headstage Arrow and the TTVJ slim, the protector (when balanced) is far superior, the sound is just real and full and live and dynamic, everything people say it is. And it is not even fully burned in yet.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Yeah im using the protector balanced and the slim single ended. 

 jc: the blacker background think really is trivial at best, i just wanted to mention it since i noticed it the other day when i switched back and forth between the two. The slim is for all intents and purposes a completely black background as well. At least at listening volumes.

 And i agree completely with leemark, theres just something about the protector thats better that i cant describe with words, i just enjoy listening with it more. and thats good to hear that you got to compare it with the ttvj slim and the arrow, i was hoping for comparisons with both those amps as well.

 i really do think that for portable amps, with the jh13, that the protector is the one to beat. im planning on putting the money i got from selling my slim towards buying a AudioGD phoenix, itll be my first desktop amp, and be used for the jh-13s exclusively 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait to see how it improves on the protectors sound.


----------



## jamato8

To my ear the Protector is very neutral, therefore, whatever you have upstream is what you hear. It is authoritative and fluid while casting a stage in a well set out separated manner, giving body to instruments and voices alike. The imaging is excellent with any veiling I ever had on the HD650 erased and the rest of my phones, made all the better. The Grado HF2 balanced improve and with the standard ear cups, the bass is fast and precise though not as low as the Ultrasone Ed. 9, HD650's or the JH13's but I find them much more listenable balanced than single ended. 

 The JH13's, well they just play along and sound about as good as I can imagine.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To my ear the Protector is very neutral, therefore, whatever you have upstream is what you hear. It is authoritative and fluid while casting a stage in a well set out separated manner, giving body to instruments and voices alike. The imaging is excellent with any veiling I ever had on the HD650 erased and the rest of my phones, made all the better. The Grado HF2 balanced improve and with the standard ear cups, the bass is fast and precise though not as low as the Ultrasone Ed. 9, HD650's or the JH13's but I find them much more listenable balanced than single ended. 

 The JH13's, well they just play along and sound about as good as I can imagine._

 

John,

 Can you use the stock cable for HF-2 for balance?


----------



## AVU

Q for SoupRKnowva, Jamato8, and others-
   
  proud owner of JH13.  Tossed my other phones, so that's all I need to worry about now.  I had a hi-flight upgraded D4 and bought a Audio-Gd Sparrow to compare it to.  After lots and lots and lots of testing, I decided that they were very similar, yet the D4 had a tiny bit more harsh detail, and a bit of a upper bass lift that began to grate on me, while the Sparrow seemed to have an effortless power which resulted in beautiful soft yet detailed highs, and incredibly deep and authoritative lows.  
   
  I kept the latter, but since they recently upgraded the DAC, I'm thinking of buying the new model in full grade A mode.  But now I'm also thinking of going balanced and getting either the Matrix mini-i, the Protector, or the new Toucan.  (obviously with the last two, I'd need a new dac as well, but leave that out of the equation.)  I don't have much to spend, and recabling will already be $100+, the mini is $300, Toucan $240 - I've already heard reviews of the Toucan over the Protector, and I've been very impressed by both Ibasso and AudioGD, so there's little chance of paying more for the RSA.  I want to keep everything around $400-500.  Because once I get too far over that, we're into the territory of selling my JH13s and buying JH-3As and possibly just blowing everybody's $4000+ amp/dac systems away.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What do you think?  Can you give me some advice based both from what you've heard, and what you can make of an educated guess?


----------



## The Larch

I have the arrow 12HE. It is wonderful with my jh13 and jh16. I also think the lowly fiio E5 sounds pretty good with the 16s especially.


----------



## matthewh133

Bumping. What's the thoughts on the best portable amp for the newer freqphaze JH13s these days? I want balanced only.


----------



## nb2rock

Expecting a pair of JH13pro's with freqphase hopefully by next month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I know there are a lot of new portable amps out right now and am having a hard time deciding which to get. Main music influences are Radiohead, Pink Floyd, Arcade Fire, Death Cab For Cutie, Clapton, John Mayer, Metric, etc.
  
 Any recommendations on something portable to be paired with an iPhone 5 and under $300-400 USD???


----------



## Tedman

matthewh133 said:


> Bumping. What's the thoughts on the best portable amp for the newer freqphaze JH13s these days? I want balanced only.


 
  
  


nb2rock said:


> Expecting a pair of JH13pro's with freqphase hopefully by next month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm expecting a pair shortly too.  What did you guys end up doing on the amplification?  Anyone know if the Protector with balanced twag has been significantly dethroned as a portable?


----------



## gearofwar

bumping...currently interested, would anyone help with getting an amp other than pico slim lower than 400?.


----------



## fkrieger

I use the Sony PHA-2, but not sure how much this would be in the US (picked it up in Japan). It's been a nice amp so far- paired with iphone 4S and the Onkyo HF player app. I can load DSD files into the app and play them via the Apple CCK into the PHA-2. 
  
 Sound:
 I think ultimately it depends on the type of music played and preference of the listener as to how well the amp is received. For the PHA-2 (IMHO) older music (Beatles, etc. remastered) produces a sound stage that is almost too much. Instruments are clearly on the left side and the vocals are clearly on the right... making me want the album in mono rather than stereo simply to be able to adjust my focus on the music rather than constantly separating it in my mind (does that make sense?). However, this same soundstage from the PHA-2 is great for classical music, jazz, large band formats, etc.


----------



## gearofwar

fkrieger said:


> I use the Sony PHA-2, but not sure how much this would be in the US (picked it up in Japan). It's been a nice amp so far- paired with iphone 4S and the Onkyo HF player app. I can load DSD files into the app and play them via the Apple CCK into the PHA-2.
> 
> Sound:
> I think ultimately it depends on the type of music played and preference of the listener as to how well the amp is received. For the PHA-2 (IMHO) older music (Beatles, etc. remastered) produces a sound stage that is almost too much. Instruments are clearly on the left side and the vocals are clearly on the right... making me want the album in mono rather than stereo simply to be able to adjust my focus on the music rather than constantly separating it in my mind (does that make sense?). However, this same soundstage from the PHA-2 is great for classical music, jazz, large band formats, etc.


 
 PHA-2 is 650$ according to winter guide and that is currently above my intentional budget for iem amp. I'm looking at fiio e12 now maybe for the start but not sure


----------



## Tedman

I think I understand why this thread hasn't very much action.  The JH13pros sound so darn good out of a low impedance source like an Iphone or the Galaxy note 3 etc. that it seems far less necessary than with the full size cans.


----------



## gearofwar

the reason i'm interested because my last klipsch x11i didn't sound good enough with my iphone but when i amped it with BSG cmoy with lower gain setting. Somehow the amp transformed its sound the next level. The sound stage, the high, the instrument separation were leveled up, i could hear more micro details in record that i couldn't hear before.


----------



## Garry

Single ended, however I'm using JH 13 freq phase with RSA 71A. It's simply wonderful. 
I'd love to hear something that's better, I'm sure it's out there.


----------

